# 1010 10 Master National



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

*NEW MERCHANDISE IS HERE:
Caps, T-Shirts, Jackets, Hoodies, Sweats, 
Polos, Knits, Woven Shirts, Fleece Beanies,
Duffle Bags, Travel Blankets.

Click on image below and GO.*


​


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

If you went to the website and had trouble ordering clothing ... we know about the problems with the website re-clothing and they are being fixed -- hopefully today. 

Please go back to the website later this week to look around at the clothing and to place your order.

HATS: There are no problems with ordering hats. This part of the website has been working just fine for some time. WANT A PINK HAT??? We are getting low on pink hats. 

Helen Graves, Treasurer
Lassen Retriever Club


----------



## schunter82 (Jun 14, 2008)

thanks.....


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

What Helen was talking about: you can buy caps and T shirts directly from our web site.

But we have to send you to the merchant's web site for the other clothing items. There seems to be some problem there, but here is a TIP:

When you are selecting SIZE, be sure to enter QUANTITY in the little box underneath the size you are selecting, and you should be good to go. (I know, it makes no sense, but...)

Also, be sure to write your instructions about logo size, where to place logo (left chest, right chest, middle back etc.) Sorry there is no convenient way to click those choices.


* And...TADA...The T-shirts just arrived yesterday. I'm waiting for pricing data, and will upload when I receive that.*​


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

​ 
Here is the heather gray long sleeve T,
modeled by Don Graves.
http://101010masternational.com/​


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

And here is tan short sleeved version. See more at http://101010masternational.com









​


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

Where can you view entries?


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Barb - one place you can go is Entry Express (link below) but Frank Barton the MN Secretary has got most of the entry data.

https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewentries.aspx?eid=4227


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

You should be able to view and link to all the motels at http://101010masternational.com There is a left sidebar with a menu or table of all the web site contents or pages. Just click on 'Accommodation'. Anyway, here is the list of motels below if you want to phone them. I believe the headquarters motel, Ramada Inn, is full.

There is also on site RV parking. Please visit the 10-10-10 Master National web site for more information. 

*Holiday Inn Express*
Mailing Address:
3350 Sunrise Way
Corning, California 96021
Phone: 1-877-863-4780 

Holiday Inn Express is blocking 50 rooms at $99 per night and there is no charge for dogs in the room. The rooms will be under 'Master National' - be sure to mention this when making your reservation.

*Best Western*
Mailing Address:
2165 Solano Street
Corning, California 96021 
Phone: 1-530-824-2468

The Lodge, A Vagabond Inn Executive
Mailing Address:
Rolling Hills Casino
2655 Barham Avenue
Corning, California 96021
Phone Numbers:
1-888-331-6400 or (530) 528-3500

*Comfort Inn*
Mailing Address:
90 Sale Lane
Red Bluff, California 96080
Phone: 1-530-824-5200

*Motel 6*
Mailing Address:
20 Williams Avenue
I-5 at SR 99/SR 36
Red Bluff,California 96080
Phone: 1-530-527-9200 

*Super 8 Motel*
Mailing Address:
30 Gilmore Road
Red Bluff,California 96080
Phone: 1-530-529-2028

*Ramada Inn And Suites
*Mailing Address:
Rolling Hills Casino
2655 Barham Avenue
Corning, California 96021
Phone:1-888-331-6400 or
(530) 528-3500


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

I have all of the Lassen Retriever Club Master National caps (black, camo, and pink). I am taking over shipping the caps as well as the T-shirts so that Committee Chairman Jay Phelps can focus on other aspects of the Master National. Thanks, Jay, for shipping out the caps up to now.

To order T-shirts and/or the caps, see Mimi's previous post and click on the link to get to the 10-10-10 Master National website. Your order and payment goes directly to Lassen Retriever Club.

You can pick up your purchases at the Master National at our Lassen Retriever Club booth. They will be set aside with your name on them. 

OR you can have your purchases shipped to your home. T-shirts and hats usually are mailed the next day (not on Sundays because I ship via the U.S. Post Office). 

Helen Graves, Treasurer
Lassen Retriever Club
Cap and T-Shirt Shipper Extraordinaire


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

I can only find 20 dogs entered on entry express. My problem is I forgot to put a return post card with my mail entry. I just wanted to make sure they got there due to the fact the check has not been cashed. Are there entries that are not posted on EE?


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

helencalif said:


> To order T-shirts and/or the caps, see Mimi's previous post and click on the link to get to the 10-10-10 Master National website. Your order and payment goes directly to Lassen Retriever Club.
> 
> You can pick up your purchases at the Master National at our Lassen Retriever Club booth. They will be set aside with your name on them.
> 
> ...


I made live links for Helen. Just click above. Or here. Or below my signature.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

After hearing all the RV hook up slots at the Casino were reserved, I found 3 other RV parks with in 10 miles of Corning. 

Heritage RV
www.heritagervcorning.com/ (530) 824-6130 

Corning RV park 
www.corningrvpark.com

Woodson Bridge RV Park 
www.woodsonbridgervpark.com

8 miles south in Orland CA are a few more.

reviews from other travelers I found useful were noted here
http://www.rvparkreviews.com/regions/California/Corning.html


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

UPDATE ON RV PARKING: There are 11 spaces left on the grounds, at the special reduced rate of $20 per day. Once these are taken, you will have to pay the regular rate of $25 per day. Call (530) 385-1445 now to reserve your space, and be sure to mention you are connected with this event.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Barb/x2crr said:


> I can only find 20 dogs entered on entry express. My problem is I forgot to put a return post card with my mail entry. I just wanted to make sure they got there due to the fact the check has not been cashed. Are there entries that are not posted on EE?


Dogs entered through September 2 are now posted:

10-10-10 Master National

There is more information on the Venue page - you can enter on line, view or download the premium, view slide show of the National grounds, etc. To go there, click Venue in the left column.


----------



## High Sierra (Aug 2, 2010)

Helluva model you have there...


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

High Sierra said:


> Helluva model you have there...


When the T-shirts arrived, I looked around for a young, sexy guy to model the T-shirts. All I could find around the house was the Old Geezer I live with. Lots of grumbling, but finally he modeled the T-shirts.

Helen Graves


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Helen - Have you decided if the Old Geezer is going to be an auction item at the Sunday evening Pig Fest on October 10? Interest has been expressed...and inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

The Old Geezer will be too busy to go up for auction. He is going to be modeling the T-shirts and caps Lassen is selling at the Master National. Plus, he is in charge of Lassen's booth which will be selling Butch Green products (holding blinds, bird racks, stick men, and his winger).

If folks want to save shipping charges, come to the Master National in Corning, CA, and buy them there from the Lassen Retriever Club. Or have a friend pick them up for you.

Folks can order right now from me. I am in charge of taking pre-Master National orders for Butch Green products. I've got a list going of people who have contacted me to have their name put on a holding blind, bird rack, stick man etc. Ordering and buying now is a good way to make sure that you get what you want as the Lassen booth could run out at the MN. 

If you'd like to get a flyer that has photos and prices of Butch Green's products ... send me a PM with your email address and I will email a flyer to you.

Helen Graves, Treasurer
Lassen Retriever Club
in charge of taking orders for
Butch Green products sold by 
Lassen at the Master National.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

The Comfort Inn has adjusted its rate to $89 with no pet fee. 

Call *530 529 7060 *and ask for D.J. Deol to get this special rate.

Mailing Address:
90 Sale Lane
Red Bluff, California 96080

Phone Number: 1-530-824-5200


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey Every One!

  Just a reminder that *Butch Green products* are available for purchase on line.

  You can pick them up at the Master National next week at the "WILL CALL" booth.

Just  click here and then in the left sidebar, click on BUY MN STUFF.

​ There are different sizes holding blinds, bird racks, white diamond flag man, bird launcher,
and all kinds of clothing with the MN 10-10-10 logo.​


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

10/3/2010 NEWS FLASH!

*Brad Henman* said we are out of training birds.

Call him to make special arrangements:*530 520 9464

*_Ok - no more ducks, but a few pheasants are still available._ ​


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

*It's not listed on the web, but Butch will also have on hand bird dryers that are 30" high and will hold 24 birds.*

* Two other sizes are listed on the web, a smaller one that holds 18 and a larger one that holds 42.*

* They are sturdy and really light weight. I love mine!*​


----------



## KPL (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Pete,

I don't know about the website directions, but I can tell you, it's really easy to find: 

In Corning, from I-5, take the Liberal Ave. exit (west). It's the furthest south of the three Corning exits. Go past the casino/truck stop/rv park entrances (keep straight on Liberal Ave.). The road turns into a gravel road and heads right into the Clear Creek Sports Club grounds. You can't miss it! Corning has a population of about 12! 

Kerry


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Pete - Sorry I have been away from the computer, dealing with training groups on my property.

For directions to the grounds, just click here to go to the 10-10-10 website, then in the left sidebar click on Transportation. There are directions from all the major airports and from all different directions of travel.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Opening ceremony is tonight (Friday 8th)
at 5:30 p.m. at the Rolling Hills Casino.
​


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

It is now starting!

Yesterday was a busy day - handlers pulling in at the last minute, trying to find a place to train after driving 2,000 miles. Handler's registration, bitch check, POLITICS (meetings...meetings...meetings), picking up stuff ordered in advance at the WILL CALL booth.

This evening: the PIG FEST and RAFFLE - Browning shotgun, Cabelas laser ranger finder and more...

Are you coming?


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Day Two! About 59°F right now, will top off in the mid 80s. 

Tuesday forecast is for the mid 90s.

Starting numbers are: Flight A #15; Flight B #18 and Flight C #18


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Monday was a very windy day!

Callbacks are in. There are 11 pages of them, so click and wait for the pages to load.

10-10-10 Master National

Then click on Callbacks.​


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Into the 3rd series!

Remember to refresh/reload the page if you are re-visiting to view the Callbacks.​


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Flights A & C are finished with Series 3.

Flight B will be finishing Thursday morning - there was a 'bee' delay on Wednesday.

Click here for updated Callbacks. If you are revisiting, you may have to refresh or reload page to get the latest Callbacks.

Thursday is going to be in the 90s again.
​


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

Any news on Flight B third series callbacks?


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

bandcollector said:


> Any news on Flight B third series callbacks?


We'll get the updates this evening!


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Click here to view test diagrams​


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Well, it was Frank's party on Friday night, so the Callbacks were a touch late to be updated.
They are now available, click here.​


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Sunday: all flights at various stages of the 6th series, having started at different hours Saturday afternoon. 

Callbacks are here.

Sometime you have to refresh more than once to capture the updated version,
which is now 18 pages long without owner/handler column any more. It used to be 12 pages.​


----------

